# DIRT thread



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Some one should edit the DIRT thread an make all the member listings "clickable" to make it easier to PM the members.

Thanks


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion... Little did you know I was already planning to do it tonight, you just beat me to the punch by requesting it before I got back to making the edits.


----------

